# 92 Nissan Sentra XE - help



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

Hi guys,

Im new here and also Im new to cars. I bought my first car and I dont know anything about cars.

I drive my 92 Nissan Sentra XE (automatic) in the city only. I load from the cheapest gas, not sure if its the optimal for my brand but have not noticed difference in mileage when I load with the medium, for example. Lately, I have noticed a MPG drop. Currently, I have 20 mpg. Few months ago it used to be 25-26 mpg.

The only think I could think of is that during the winter every time before i take off I wait for like 5 mins for the car to warm up till my thermometer goes to the middle (like it is normally). I am trying to preserve it and I heard its good to wait for the car to warm up. So maybe that eats gas quite a bit.

So I was wondering, could anyone tell me what/how I should try to check? If I know whats wrong, I have a buddy, great mechanic, I could just buy the part and ask him to change it for me.

THANKS, in advance!

Kurt.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Check your tire pressure


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Tire pressure makes a lot difference on your mpg.If the tire is full of air,you can notice when you are turning the wheel.The maximum pressure shows on your tire,for example like 35psi max.
Don't ever use AmPm gas.They are the cheapest but their gas suck.
MPG also deals with your driving style.If you need to stop and start your car often like you get into traffic jam,your mpg will drop.

Or you could ask your buddy to check your oxygen sensor to see they are working properly or not.


----------



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

Well my tire pressure is fine. I recently put some gas in the tires exactly what is specified on my car door.

What is AmPm gas -- the cheapestgas?? or the cheapest gas station. I have not seen AmPm gas stations. All I have seen around is like Exxon, Crown, Shell, Amoco, and Mobil. I do drive in the city, tho I dont get into traffic jams -- Baltimore is not that bad and the times i travel I rarely would get in to smth close to a traffic jam. So for the most part i drive with 35-40 mph. 

I am not sure but I thought since my car is a 92, so I dont think it can make use of the better gas...I am currently trying to obtain the manual for b13 which is in 2 volumes as far as I know and see what is the recommended fuel for a 92 sentra XE.

I think I need to check/change the O2 sensor, I guess...


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

is it a auto or 5 speed, and have u givin it a tune up at all cus its been cold for a while now so its not just the cold affecting it if its a recent problem


----------



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

Slacky said:


> is it a auto or 5 speed, and have u givin it a tune up at all cus its been cold for a while now so its not just the cold affecting it if its a recent problem



It is automatic. I have not given it a tune up eversince I bought it from the broker (last august). I have not because Im afraid if I go to a shop they ask for a fortune and will fix one thing and loosen another thing so i can come back to them..


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

Did you have any oil change since you bought the car?
Just go to Jiffy Lube they would charge $30 less.


----------



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

joeli16 said:


> Did you have any oil change since you bought the car?
> Just go to Jiffy Lube they would charge $30 less.


Yeah I changed my oil like 1-2 months ago. Well, I know u r supposed to change ur oil every 3 months or every 3000 miles, whichever comes first. In my case, since August -- I drove no more than 1500-2000 miles. I pretty much drive like short distances 3-4 miles back and forth. Once a month I would go to the county visit my friends, but that's pretty much it.

So yeah, oil is changed and sparkplugs are changed (ever since I got the car) -- I put bosh platinum plus (my buddy recommeded those).

BTW, I did not get the advice about the gas I need to load my nissan with -- any gas station I should prefer and what kinda gas I should put for my make?

thanks,
Kurt.


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

KurtCocain said:


> So yeah, oil is changed and sparkplugs are changed (ever since I got the car) -- I put bosh platinum plus (my buddy recommeded those).
> 
> BTW, I did not get the advice about the gas I need to load my nissan with -- any gas station I should prefer and what kinda gas I should put for my make?
> 
> ...


The Bosch plugs may be your problem. These engines prefer NGK's (oem installed).


----------



## joeli16 (Nov 19, 2004)

I second that opinion.Bosch sparkplug just don't fit into GA16 at all.
One of my friend got this same problem of getting a low mpg.Changing spark plugs fix it right up.

For more information,go to www.sentra.net .That is the website that all people got a sentra should visit.


----------



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

Oh, thats interesting... So NGK is like a very good brand of auto parts that nissans (sentras) work best?

By the way, i know im asking a dumb question, but I dont know what do you mean by "oem installed"?

So I went to the NGK site and it gave me sparkplug models they have suitable for my make/model. How do i choose which one to buy? 

Standard BKR5ES-11
V-Power BKR5E-11#
G-Power Platinum BKR5EGP
Laser Platinum PFR5B-11 
OE Laser Iridium IFR5E11 
Iridium IX BKR5EIX-11 

THANKS!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

KurtCocain said:


> Standard BKR5ES-11


that part number looks right. i know its the NGK OEM Replacement (oem=original equiptment)


----------



## 94econobox (Dec 1, 2004)

KurtCocain said:


> Oh, thats interesting... So NGK is like a very good brand of auto parts that nissans (sentras) work best?
> 
> By the way, i know im asking a dumb question, but I dont know what do you mean by "oem installed"?
> 
> ...


You'll be fine with the Standard BKR5ES-11. OEM "Original Equipment Manufacturer" Installed is the equipment the car left the factory with. Thus, Nissan selected these NGK plugs when they built the car, and they are still the best brand for this engine. They're not especially expensive (for the standard, at least).


----------



## KurtCocain (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank you guys for the patience and all the explanations!
I will replace my sparkplugs as soon as I get the chance


----------

